# Mixing palettes



## TheStarYouAre (Jun 15, 2008)

Please share your preferred type of mixing palette? Stainless steel? Lucite? White? Clear? I can't decide which kind to get. Help!

TheStarYouAre


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 16, 2008)

I would like to know this also. I think Admin might end up moving it though.


----------



## Babycakes (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like the graftobian mixing palette + single ended spatula.Palette is semi-small so its perfect for travel + mixing.Camera ready cosmetics.com has both.HTH!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_I really like the graftobian mixing palette + single ended spatula.Palette is semi-small so its perfect for travel + mixing.Camera ready cosmetics.com has both.HTH!_

 
Ditto to the stainless palette + spatula from Graftobian. What a winner!

I've also tried using mixing palettes from art stores before. I have no complaints there, but the stainless one is a lot better as far as hygine goes


----------



## aeni (Oct 7, 2008)

Stainless, Ben Nye's palette, and wax paper palettes so I don't have to clean up a mess at the end of the day.


----------



## pixichik77 (Oct 8, 2008)

if you like the stainless (nye) ck army navy surplus stores: the nye palettes are essentially army mirrors


----------

